# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Issue - international date and time format

## zbor

What about option to choose other time format than MM-DD-YYYY ? Also AM/PM to other formats.

----------


## arlu1201

Zbor,

I apologize for the delay in getting back to you.  The date & time format cannot be changed and is as per the standard vbulletin format.

----------

